# Support on dual LGA3647 socket motherboards.



## Rollo3647 (Oct 6, 2022)

i am overclocking two unlocked skylake ES processors on a dual LGA3647 motherboard, BIOS is unlocked.
Intel XTU and Throttlestop see only the first CPU, overclocking is fine.
if i start Throttlestop and then set the affinity with the task-manager to the last half of logical processors of the system i can overlcock the second CPU but the frequencies are not shown because still fixed to the first logical processors from start of the exe.
Writing to Mailbox 0x150 from a thread running on the last logical processor of a dual socket system will access the second CPU in any case.
i checked: TS can be started twice, one for CPU0, one for CPU1.
Is there a chance to modify Throttlestop not getting all logical processors of the first CPU at start ?
or add support for two CPU.
thanks in advance.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 6, 2022)

You try having two instances of TS? Forcing affinity for each?


----------



## Rollo3647 (Oct 6, 2022)

Toothless said:


> You try having two instances of TS? Forcing affinity for each?


yes, want to start one TS with affinity to second CPU. but TS takes always the first CPU, regardless the (cmd) affinity settings.
after start of TS i can change affinity, but see clock data of initial threads.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 7, 2022)

Maybe it's just not made for multi-NUMA machines. Besides, overclocking dual socket server stuff can get messy quickly.


----------



## Rollo3647 (Oct 7, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Maybe it's just not made for multi-NUMA machines.


sure, but can be easy changed in the sourcecode if available.
the Xeon E5 v3 turbo hack also works for dual CPU this way.


Toothless said:


> Besides, overclocking dual socket server stuff can get messy quickly.


works fine, but its boring every time manualy change the affinity of two TS instances.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 7, 2022)

Rollo3647 said:


> Is there a chance to modify ThrottleStop


I have no time available for any new ThrottleStop development at the moment. 

Without access to a system with dual CPUs for testing purposes, it is unlikely that I will ever add dual CPU support to ThrottleStop.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 7, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> I have no time available for any new ThrottleStop development at the moment.
> 
> Without access to a system with dual CPUs for testing purposes, it is unlikely that I will ever add dual CPU support to ThrottleStop.


Whatcha need for system? I'd be more than happy to dig around my dual socket to help out when you have time.


----------



## Rollo3647 (Oct 7, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Without access to a system with dual CPUs for testing purposes, it is unlikely that I will ever add dual CPU support to ThrottleStop.


only remove the code that TS takes always ALL logical processors is a light modification thought.
or accept a flag /affinity to set.


unclewebb said:


> I have no time available for any new ThrottleStop development at the moment.


for dual CPU i.e:
select log.proc. 0 and read/write with Mailbox 0x150 - operates with CPU0
select the last log.proc. found and read/write with Mailbox 0x150 - operates with CPU1
this is the way the Xeon E5v3 turbo hack works.



Toothless said:


> Whatcha need for system?


the board has to run high current CPU because the unlocked ES QL2K/QL2H/QLJ1 have TDC=255Amps.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 7, 2022)

Rollo3647 said:


> the board has to run high current CPU because the unlocked ES QL2K/QL2H/QLJ1 have TDC=255Amps.


Was asking Webb what he needed to program for dual socket when he gets time.


----------



## Rollo3647 (Oct 7, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Was asking Webb what he needed to program for dual socket when he gets time.


sure: but simply nothing is need. just apply the Mailbox reads/writes to the first log.proc. AND the last log. proc.(set checkbox in options window i.e.)
will work for single CPU&dualCPU


----------



## Toothless (Oct 7, 2022)

Rollo3647 said:


> sure: but simply nothing is need. just apply the Mailbox reads/writes to the first log.proc. AND the last log. proc.(set checkbox in options window i.e.)
> will work for single CPU&dualCPU


I mean.. my offer to him is finding info and testing. Just because the fix seems easy doesn't mean it'll 100% work.


----------

